# Keenan and Keyes



## MikeR (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there a difference in editions? Say from 1936 to 1969. If so which is the best for the PE exam?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## newton (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike,

I used the older version for the April 2007 exam, and did not have a problem. (It was the only US customary version our local library had.) During my prep, it saved me time on interpolation for practice problems that had data points that were beyond the range of my Thermo text.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike,

I don't think it matters because the steam properties haven't changed through out the years. At least not in any significant way.

Get a copy that is in U.S. units that minimizes any possible loss time due to interpolation.

Every second counts!! :thumbs:


----------



## MikeR (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 9, 2007)

My biggest problem was that all the pages were falling out of the book I had that was circa 1940's... I was afraid that I'd get caught for "loose paper".


----------

